# creating equalateral triangle shadow box



## gteachman (Jan 26, 2014)

Hello,
My wife wants an equalateral triangle shadow box. Which means I need to learn how to create 30 degree bevel cuts. I know that a 30 degree angle on the scale of my compound mister saw really means a 60 degree angle (90 - 30). So I really need to set the pointer at 60 on the scale. Not going to happen on my saw.

My question is, how do I cut such an angle?

Thanks for your help and guidance - in advance.

George


----------



## bladeburner (Jun 8, 2013)

A 60 degree angle consist of 2 - 30 degree angles. 
Surely your saw will cut at 30 degrees?


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

An equilateral triangle requires 60 deg. cuts. He could attach a temporary fence to his miter saw. :smile:


----------



## rayking49 (Nov 6, 2011)

mdntrdr said:


> An equilateral triangle requires 60 deg. cuts. He could attach a temporary fence to his miter saw. :smile:


That's how I did mine. Cutting a piece at 45 degrees and using it as a side fence on my miter saw I set the saw to I think it was 15 degrees and held it against the 45'd piece and cut my angles.










This next pic shows the 30 degree box and the 60 degree lid.











Then I splined the miters to strengthen them.











I hope I explained it good enough. I can take a pic tomorrow of how I did it if it will help.


----------



## TimPa (Jan 27, 2010)

the safest method is with an auxillary fence, as mentioned above. but you really have to clamp the workpiece to the fence, as the saw will want to pull it back when cutting.

i prefer a table saw with a sliding sled jig personally for those acute angles.

another option is to make your cuts at 60 degrees, then do a butt joint instead of a miter joint.


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

*I must be missing something here?..*



TimPa said:


> another option is to make your cuts at 60 degrees, then do a butt joint instead of a miter joint.


How will that form an equilateral triangle? :smile:


----------



## bladeburner (Jun 8, 2013)

Boy, am I embarrassed! I failed to register the triangle part!
Anyway, my old Ridgid will swing to 60 deg, so the question never comes up for me.


----------



## TimPa (Jan 27, 2010)

mdntrdr said:


> How will that form an equilateral triangle? :smile:


the second photo down shows a 60 deg butt joint on the right.


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

*I knew I was missin somethin...*



TimPa said:


> the second photo down shows a 60 deg butt joint on the right.



You are correct Sir. :smile:


----------

